# Speed parts for riding mowers?



## dr03773 (Apr 11, 2018)

I recently picked up a freebie Weedeater riding mower for the wife to use as a garden tractor. 13hp Briggs & Stratton. Stripped it down and removed the deck and associated parts. I would like a little more speed and would rather avoid simply flipping the crank pulley as many people do. Is there anywhere that sells different pulleys ready to install or is the liability risk too great for people to sell them? Better to swap the trans input pulley? Did a bit of surfing and didn't find much.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Between Stens and Rotary, if you can't find the pulley you want, they don't make it.....

Stens Pulleys

Rotary Pulleys


----------

